# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  دوري أبطال إفريقيا : جولة عاصفة طغت عليها التعادلات ...بين أندية شمال إفريقيا في اكبر الصراعات

## GSM-AYA

دوري أبطال إفريقيا : جولة عاصفة طغت عليها التعادلات ...بين أندية شمال إفريقيا في اكبر الصراعات    عرفت مباريات الجولة الافتتاحية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا في نظام المجموعتين كلها نهايات هيتشكوكية لتسفر عن تعادلات مثيرة بين أندية شمال القارة السمراء و فرق جنوبها . اينيمبا النيجيري 2-2 الهلال السوداني : صراع محتدم ينتهي بلا غالب ولا مغلوب في المجموعة الاولى , انتهت قمة " ابا" بين اينيمبا النيجيري و الهلال السوداني بتعادل مثير 2-2 بين الفريقين على أرضية الميدان المبللة بالأمطار و الملطخة بالأوحال. المحليون اخذوا الأسبقية في التهديف في مناسبتين لكن في كل مرة يسجل " الأزرق" السوداني عودة قوية في المباراة عبر هدافه الخطير سادومبا ( 5 أهداف). بطل مسابقة امجد الكؤوس القارية وأعرقها في مناسبتين متتاليتين , اينيمبا لنيجيري بقدر ما تميز بخط هجومي ضارب ,وقوي ومهاب بقدر ما اشتكت حصونه الدفاعية من ضعفا فادحا ووهنا واضحا . أما الهلال السوداني , فلقد عانى ويلات البداية بفعل الأمطار والأوحال لكنه عرف كيف يمتص ضغط أصحاب الدار بالاعتماد على خبرة لاعبيه بمثل هذه المسابقات القارية لينجح أبناء الصربي ميتشو في خطف نقطة التعادل من ارض المنافس في نهاية المباراة. الرجاء البيضاوي 0-0القطن الكاميروني: قمة باهتة و النتيجة بيضاء وفي الدار البيضاء , عاد القطن الكاميروني بنقطة وزنها من ذهب جناها بعد مخاض عسير وصراع مرير مع الرجاء البيضاوي الذي حاول جاهدا الخروج متسيدا من هذه المباراة مستعينا في ذلك بمؤازرة الأنصار وحماسة اللاعبين التي لم تجد نفعا وفشلت في كسر شفرة الصلابة الدفاعية الكاميرونية طوال 90 دقيقة. رفاق العلاوي لم ينجحوا في كسب فوز كاد أن يتحقق في النهاية لولا سوء الحظ والتسرع الكبير الذي رافقهم إلى نهاية المباراة ليسدل الستار على فصولها بتعادل ابيض (0-0). الفريق المفضل لزعيم الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم الكاميروني عيسى حياتو صمد لاعبوه حتى خط النهاية ووصلوا إلى بر الأمان سالمين بعد أن حافظوا على عذارة شباكهم إلى أخر المباراة التي انتهت بتعادل خدم الزوار وبعثر أوراق أصحاب الضيافة. الأهلي المصري3-3الوداد البيضاوي : إثارة وتشويق والوداد فرط في فوز قابل للتحقيق أما في المجموعة الثانية , استمتع عاشقو " الساحرة المستديرة" بطبق كروي ملكي جمع الأهلي المصري بالوداد البيضاوي المغربي على بساط " ستاد" القاهرة الدولي دون حضور الجماهير لعقوبة الإيقاف. قمة " قاهرة المعز" عرفت إيقاعا فنيا سريعا وجملا كروية مهارية غاية في الروعة والمتعة لتنتهي بكر وفر محتدم وبتشويق لا مثيل له وعلى طريقة أفلام "الفريد هيتشكوك" كان نزول الستار على أطوار هذه الموقعة ولعل نتيجة المباراة لنهائية 3-3 خير دليل وبرهان ساطع على مثالية هذه المباراة و التنافس الكبير الذي عرفته من قبل الفريقين من نقطة بدايتها إلى خط نهايتها. أقدام الخطوط الأمامية تحركت في هذه المباراة بالشكل المطلوب فوق مسرح الأحداث " القاهري" الذي جمع فريق القرن المصري بوداد " الأمة" ليتمتع عشاق " الجلد المدور" بأمسية كروية من الطراز الرفيع شهدت أهداف بالجملة (6 أهداف) وتخللتها فواصل مهارية فنية خلبت الألباب واستقطبت الأنظار. الفرعون المصري تفاجأ بالمردود الغزير الذي بذله أبناء دوكاستال وما زاد الطين بلة الارتباك الدفاعي الكبير الذي عم تركيبة البرتغالي مانوال جوزي التي تجاوزتها الأحداث في ما يقارب ثلثي المباراة لتخرج في النهاية بتعادل بمثابة الانتصار بعد أن أتى الفرج من أقدام السينغالي دومينيك داسيلفا عندما كانت المباراة تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة. أما وداد " الأمة" المغربية, فانه لعب على حقيقة إمكانياته دون مركبات ودافع على أحقيته في الخروج بما يسعد أنصاره فنشطت خطوطه الهجومية لتضرب دفاع المضيف ب3 أسهم صائبة ولولا سذاجة الدفاع المغربي لاختطف الوداديون انتصارا بدا مستحقا شكلا ومضمونا. مولوديةالجزائر1-1 الترجي الرياضي: تاهت المولودية فرفض الترجي الهدية وعلى أرضية 5 جويلية بالجزائر , اكتفى الترجي الرياضي ممثل كرة القدم التونسية بتعادل بطعم الهزيمة أمام مضيفته مولودية المكان التي استبد بها الخوف وعم صفوفها ارتباك كبير طوال 90 دقيقة لكنها خرجت في نهاية المطاف من عنق الزجاجة بشق الأنفس بعد أن ساهم تفنن رفاق " بيكاسو" الترجي أسامة الدراجي في إضاعة فرص تهديفية واضحة وضوح الشمس في كبد السماء أمام شباك عميد الكرة الجزائرية والتسرع الكبير الذي رافق المحاولات الهجومية لكتيبة " الدم والذهب" لتنتهي المباراة بتعادل 1-1 نزل بردا وسلاما على الجزائريين ومثّل " الكارثة" للترجيين.   *النتائج الكاملة:*   المجموعة الأولى  في ابا, اينيمبا النيجيري 2-2 الهلال السوداني في الدار البيضاء , الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي0-0 القطن الكاميروني   *الترتيب:*   1- الهلال السوداني1  2- القطن الكاميروني 1  3- اينيمبا النيجيري 1 4- الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي 1   *المجموعة الثانية*   في القاهرة, الأهلي المصري3-3 الوداد البيضاوي في الجزائر, مولودية الجزائر 1-1 الترجي الرياضي الترتيب : 1- الوداد البيضاوي 1  2- الترجي الرياضي 1 3- مولودية الجزائر 1 4- الأهلي المصري 1

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

